# Gasping Cockatiel...New Here...



## candlelight09 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,
I got a baby cockatiel, Kiwi, and last night when i was holding her she began gasping for a few minutes. I got really worried, but i dont know what it could have been. She had seen the vet before i got her and passed her exam with flying colors. No issues. She was hatched this past dec.20th...also she is on a pellet diet with seed available to her for 2 hours in the evening...She hasnt touched her veggies. And i don't know how to encourage her to eat those either. So as i was saying, she just started gasping for air.This went on for around 1to3 minutes...So i got her a drink from her water bowl and put a heating pad on low with a paper towel on top and she sat on tht for about an hour with me. She is eating and drinking, but still i am worried. What cud gasping mean and how do i get her to eat veggies and the sort. Thanks for all your help. Kiwi thanks u too.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If she's gasping for air that can indicate breathing/respiratory problems. I'd suggest getting her into a Vet right away if she's still gasping.

Here's some ways to try and get your 'tiel to eat fruit/veggies/pellets:

- They may fly to you and start nibbling on your lips trying to get at your food. Eating or pretending that you are eating may help your cockatiel to accept a new food. Allowing your bird to see you prepare food and put it in their dish may also help.

- Your bird may be more receptive to new, foods if they are offered outside of the cage on a saucer or different food cup. Let your bird "Dine Out" for a change. Once your bird is eating new foods, you can start placing them inside the cage in food dish. Have a few extra food cups on hand for fresh foods. 

- Put a vinyl or cloth place-mat in an area where your bird likes to play. Sprinkle some pellets or tiny pieces of vegetables on the place-mat. Since cockatiels are always foraging for food, your bird may start nibbling on the little pieces while searching for other things to chew on. Vinyl and cloth placemats will keep fresh veggies from becoming contaminated with any bacteria. (Vinyl can be wiped clean) You can use white paper towels instead, but if your bird is a paper chewer, it will be more interested in chewing on that instead of the new food you are trying to introduce.

- Another factor that influences a bird's acceptance of a new food is the size of the pieces.Try different ways of cutting fresh vegetables into different sizes and shapes. If your bird won't eat cockatiel pellets, try using the parakeet sized ones.The formulation and proportions are identical. The only difference is the size. If this doesn't work, try using Roudybush Crumbles. Some birds like the crumbles better.

- To shred fresh vegetables and fruits into very soft tiny pieces, scrape them with a sharp knife. This works well with birds that prefer softer, moist foods. Also try cutting them this way. First slice or use a potato peeler to slice pieces into long, paper thin strips. Next, hold the stack of slices together and cut lengthwise into sticks about the size of a toothpick. Hold the stack of sticks together and cut a third time, across the sticks to make super thin, tiny pieces for your bird. Carrots, broccoli, green peppers, green beans and etc work very well.

- One method of getting your bird to eat vegetables is to give your bird a choice of at least 3 or more different types, all mixed together or in separate sections on a small plate. A colorful variety of food can perk up a bird's interest more than a dish with just 1 color in it. 

Birds like to forage for food. Another method of introducing fruits and vegetables suggests that you try only 1 new food at a time and don't introduce another one until your bird is eating the first one. 

- When trying to get your cockatiel to eat fruits and vegetables, hiding the new food under a layer of seeds, millet seed or pellets can help. By picking through the top layer, your bird may get a taste of the new food and enjoy it. Discard and wash food dish after 1 hour to prevent spoilage.

- If your bird won't eat fresh fruits and vegetables, try steaming them and serving them warm. 

*Don't give up on a food just because your cockatiel refuses to eat it the first time. The more your bird sees the food the more familiar and appealing it will become.*


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

If your bird is gasping for air then head for the avian vet ASAP.


----------

